# is this likely belt slippage?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Got a Yardman we use for cleanup and close-in trimmingwith 46" deck that's not mowing as well as it should.
The blades are OK, and installed right.

We previously found a deck drive (double vertical pulley) with frozen
bearing. Replaced bearing.

There is still a question as to whether the bearing was premature
failure, and, if so, what was cause?

Put new bearing in mower and reassembled deck.

Belt and spindles appear to be running normally.

Not sure about deck belt length being right.

If it was slightly longer than the factory spec belt, could it be
slipping, but not so I could see it by eyeballing? I note the pulley
with new bearing is running very hot. This implies to me that the
belt is slipping, even though it doesn't look like it is.

Does this sound plausible?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

If its longer then the factory spec belt theres a very good chance that its slipping. Does it look like the belt slipping like its not cutting as clean as it use too. Have you check the tightness of it engaged and also if its too tight could be bad on the bearings. I take it you did grease the bearing so we can rule that out. Does the belt have a straight shot and not binding as it goes into the pulley. How does the belt look does it look frayed .


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

An abnormally hot pulley and a glazed over belt are good evidence of belt slippage. Does the spring belt tensioner have any play left in it? (i.e. is it at the end of its tension play swing arc?)


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

}}} Does it look like the belt slipping like its not cutting as clean as it use too {{{

Yes. That's our problem. It mows, but not cleanly.

}}} Does the spring belt tensioner have any play left in it? (i.e. is it at the end of its tension play swing arc?) {{{

The tensioner arm is all the way against the stop, and the belt still feels a little loose to me. 

Strangely enough, it looks like it runs true, and is not chewed up or anything. 
We believe someone put a deck belt on that's a little longer than what should be there, and I'm thinking that's why I''m getting pulley heating of the drive pulley, and erratic cutting.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you have a strong diagnosis for the problem going. Try a correct size belt and see how she cuts.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree sounds like the belt is to long.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> The tensioner arm is all the way against the stop, and the belt still feels a little loose to me.


I've got to agree. If the tensioner is at the end of its possible travel, and the belt still is not tight enough, then the belt is too big or has stretched beyond its normal usable size.

If you can run the deck while you are off the tractor, have a look at the belt between the pulleys and the PTO. Look to see if it is whipping around (a lot of side to size movement). That is a sure sign the belt is too long.

1 vote for new belt.

Good luck
SnowMower


----------

